# Question....



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Has the potm winner been announced? It says in the rules it's supposed to be announced by the 10th, Did I miss it or perhaps it got posted else where this time....?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... sorry... its the summertime blues... Mods get busy... I'm sure the winner will be announced very soon...


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I PM'd Fishdoc yesterday to find out... haven't heard back yet...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I WIN!




:lol: :lol: it'll be announced soon think everyone is hiding from the heat.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Good lord, it feels like we're a mile from the sun over here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Anywhere you can run to get away from it, Boxermom? My wife and I keep headin' to the coast where the high is 68 degrees or so. Quite a relief when the high here is around 110 degrees.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not really. We do have central air, thank god, but not in the back of the house where I mostly live since it was a built-on addition and they didn't think to put in air ducts. Go figure. So I'm sitting back here sweltering. 

Fish aren't doing too badly though. No cooked fish so far. I am leaving soon, but not really getting away from the heat. Going across the border to IL to meet some guy who has a bunch of fish tank supplies that he's gonna give me for free.  It should be worth the trip, even with the price of gas these days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow! I failed geography, so I don't know where Illinois is in relation to Wisconsin, but free stuff is sweet! What kind of booty are you gettin'?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Illinois borders us to the south and since I'm in southeast Wisconsin, its about an hour drive, maybe a little less. He had "boxes" full of stuff, he said, that I could go through and take anything I wanted. Well, it wasn't as good as I was hoping. The boxes were pretty small and there wasn't much I wanted and/or could use. I did get a 200w heater and an old gigantic air pump, but nothing else. Believe it or not, he was trying to tell me that puffers (all puffers) don't really need saltwater, "just what is called brackish," and that I should just put some aquarium salt in the filter. I'm not sure if it showed but my eyes were definitely buggin' out of my head. I said no, it depends on the type of puffer, to which he replied "that's just a myth. I read an article once about it." !!!!!


----------

